# Char wird nicht zugeordnet



## *Graciâ* (24. November 2008)

Huhu ...

das Problem existiert wohl schon länger, alle Chars sind da nur der Main 
fehlt auf der "mybuffed" Seite ...

Kann dass ggf. die Übereinstimmung von Accountname und Char sein? in 
beiden Fällen Graciâ ...


Gruss
Graciâ


----------



## Xanthippchen (24. November 2008)

Ist das Dein Char?
http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/3474193


----------



## *Graciâ* (24. November 2008)

Huhu ...



Xanthippchen schrieb:


> Ist das Dein Char?
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/3474193



*nickt heftig*


Gruss
Graciâ


----------



## Xanthippchen (25. November 2008)

Also wir haben den Char aus dem fremden Profil gelöst und bald sollte er bei Dir auftauchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Graciâ* (26. November 2008)

Huhu ... 

hat sich leider noch nichts getan ...

Kann das sein dass das Problem daran liegt dass auf einem Rechner bis 
zu 4 Aktive Accounts gespielt werden?
In meiner Charliste war ein buntes Mischmasch aus mehreren Accounts.

Gruss
Graciâ


----------



## VánHínt (28. November 2008)

So, man muss ja nicht ständig neue Thread bei gleichen Problemen öffnen.

Habe auch das Problem das mein Char: Sânguinôlent ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/4303520 ) nicht meinem Acc. zugeordnet wird.
Hab es auch schon mit den Manuellen Upload usw. ausprobiert.

Wäre spitze, wenn da was gemacht wird.
Danke.


----------



## *Graciâ* (1. Dezember 2008)

Huhu ... 

also bisher keine Änderung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruss 
Graciâ


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich brauch hier mal die 4 buffed-Accounts um die leer zu räumen. Also Account-NAme + Email-Adresse (NICHT DIE WOW-ACCOUNTS! Bitte nur die mybuffed-Account).



*Graciâ* schrieb:


> Huhu ...
> 
> hat sich leider noch nichts getan ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlýfðx (23. Dezember 2008)

hallo

ich hab wohl das selbe problem mein todesritter ist zwar in der datenbank ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/4306866 ) aber erscheint nicht in meinem mybuffed profil und das seit der erstellung des chars

mfg
charly

edit: nun fehlt die ganzen chars jedenfalls die liste wird nicht mehr angezeigt im mybuffed profil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blazurg (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich hab folgendes Problem.
Ich hab Blasc installiert und wollte mein Buffed.de Account einloggen. Meine Account daten sind zu 100% Richtig doch laut dem Blasc steht dann , das benutzer oder passwort falsche wären. 
Woran liegt das ?


----------



## Ferrates (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

leider kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber ich hab auch dieses Problem. Zeitweilig war es behoben mit einem Update, jetzt geht es mal wieder nicht. BLASC Profiler Version 2.5 also sollte es nicht daran liegen.
Gibt es vielleicht Ideen was das sein könnte? In der .lua will ich nicht so einfach rumpfuschen, weil ich mich nicht auskenne damit.

Viele Grüße, Ferrates


----------



## DasKonsortium (7. Januar 2009)

/push!

Ich habe selber leider auch dieses Problem. Blasc (V 2.5) meint das mein Accountname oder Passwort falsch wäre, obwohl es 100%ig richtig ist.
Wir bitten um Hilfe!


----------



## Kichling (8. Januar 2009)

/push

Schließe mich an!!!


----------



## Ddaannii (9. Januar 2009)

Auch bei mir funzt es nicht!!!


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2009)

Aaaaalso erstma muss ich sagen das ich mir genug themen hier durchgelesen habe und auch schon alles möglicheprobiert habe...

irgendwann hat mein blasc aufgehört meine chars und ihre fortschritte hier auf der seite zu aktualisieren... da hat mich das noch wenig gekümmert, habs dann irgendwann gelöscht, eine funktion die chardaten hier auf der seite zu löschen hab ich nicht gefunden...
jetzt hab ich allerdings nach über einem halben jahr wieder mit wow angefangen, hab auch einen neuen account und damit auch neue chars...

hab mir blasc neu runtergeladen, auch auf die neuste version upgedatet, aber immer noch das selbe...
bin immer noch 68 mit meinem main bei meiner alten gilde auf meinem altem real mit meinem alten account...


daher bezweifel ich langsam das das irgendwie an mir und meinen einstellungen liegt, an einer unaktuellen blasc version etc etc... sondern an der seite selber vielleicht?

wäre jetzt so meine vermutung. hab auch das problem das ich niemanden mehr in meine freundesliste aufnehmen kann, sowohl wenn ich einladungen verschicke als auch welche erhalte... nach etlichem versuchen und nachfragen hab ich es irgendwann aufgegeben da ja irgendwie von niemandem resonanz kommt. der Zam hat mir den einzigen freund den ich grade in meiner liste hat eingetranken, tolle hilfe auf jeden fall aber das ist doch kein zustand. soll ich jedes mal nen admin/ mod anschreiben wenn ich jemanden adden will?

das is weder in deren noch in meinem interesse, deshalb schreib ich auch hier in nem neuen thread und niemanden persönlich an (würd wahrscheinlich eh zu nix führen ^^ )

aber das is ja auch gar nich das thema sondern blasc an sich...

ich denke doch das es für einen admin möglich ist meine blasc daten auf der seite zurückzusetzen bzw zu löschen so das ich versuchen kann die nun aktuellen daten anzulegen. 
und wenn das nicht gehen sollte steht halt gar nichts mehr da, mir auch recht, aber zumindestens nich irgendein veralteter unaktueller kram...

soll kein nörgel-mimimi-thread werden, sondern mein letzter hilfeaufruf weil ich nach so vielem rumgelese (was zu nichts geführt hat) langsam die nerven verloren habe und am liebsten meinen account hier löschen würde wenn ich hier nich so viele nette leute kennengelernt hätte... naja ich hoffe es tut sich hier irgendwas... ^^

danke im voraus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Edit 2: Ok Ok Ok vielen dank wer auch immer das jetzt richtig gemacht hat, ich bezweifel das ichd as selber hinbekommen    hab ^^ also thread kann gerne gelöscht werden...*


----------



## DasKonsortium (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo nochmal,
Thread ist ja schon eine Weile offen, nur kam bis jetzt keine Antwort. Ich wollte nochmals nachfragen, ob dazu jmd eine Lösung weis? (/push)


----------



## XNuclearWinterX (12. Januar 2009)

Ich habe heute mein Windows neu installiert und habe selbes Problem.


----------



## Maladin (12. Januar 2009)

Was sagt denn euer Verbindungstest?

Edit: bei der Installation ^^

/wink maladin


----------



## XNuclearWinterX (12. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Was sagt denn euer Verbindungstest?
> 
> Edit: bei der Installation ^^
> 
> /wink maladin


KP ich gehe nicht über einen Proxy.
Ich habe nun einfach mal Passwort errinern gemacht das neue Passwort geht dann.
Ich habe so das Gefühl das wenn man das Passwort im Forum ändert das das dann für Forum und die Buffed.de aber nicht für den BLASC-lient kann es sein das der ne seperate Datenbank hat in der dann nicht geändert wird?


----------



## Gabberchen (12. Januar 2009)

bei mir geht die chardatenübertragung auch schon ne halbe ewigkeit nich mehr.. stand laut buffed is das ich lvl 69 bin.. bin aber mittlerweile 80.. von daher.. lustiges tool aber zz nur reif fürn rundordner


----------



## Azot (13. Januar 2009)

Meiner wird ebenfalls nicht angezeigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ischisu6 (14. Januar 2009)

Tachen @all!

Also ich wollte gerade meinen char mal hier ansehen und sehe ist noch immer auf Level 70 obwohl schon lange auf Level 80.
Hab aber auch in der charakter suche nur gefunden Level 70 mich??


Kann ich irgendwie meinen Charakter updaten das der hier aktuell ist mit Items usw. bitte?

Danke für hilfe usw.


----------



## Nightblind (14. Januar 2009)

wenn du blasc anhast sollte es automatisch funktionieren


----------



## Barbossa94 (14. Januar 2009)

War dieser Charakter auch auf deinem server?


----------



## Dragilu (14. Januar 2009)

Gebe unter suche Blasc ein oder Downloade es dir auf buffed.de ...


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

Wenn du BLASC verwendest, hast du es am neusten Stand ?
Ist das Programm aktiv?
Hast du es auch gestartet?

Wenn du diese 3 Punkte erledigt hast, sollte es funktionieren.

/report - wegen falschem Forum


----------



## Independent (14. Januar 2009)

Oh man! Benutzt doch bitte die Suchfunktion. Gerade dieses Thema wird hier hauptsächlich umquatscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ischisu6 (14. Januar 2009)

Danke ich hatte blasc nimmer installiert weil es damals nimmer ging und deswegen war ich verwirrt sorry und danke für die antworten


----------



## DasKonsortium (15. Januar 2009)

Naja reif fürn ordner wie du es meintest ist es jetzt; ja. 
Aber wor WotLK war das Tool recht nützlich!

1. Addonupdates
2. Wer kann was herstellen (blascrafter)
3. Welche Mats benötigt man zu welchem Handwerk (blascrafter)
4. Charakteruploads auf Buffed.de

Ich fand es eigentlich immer ganz gut... Nur leider geht es nun nicht mehr so rund wie es einmal war...
Bitte um Updates/Hilfe wegen Problem (s.o.) mit Anmeldung über Blasc auf Buffed.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2009)

XNuclearWinterX schrieb:


> Ich habe nun einfach mal Passwort errinern gemacht das neue Passwort geht dann.
> Ich habe so das Gefühl das wenn man das Passwort im Forum ändert das das dann für Forum und die Buffed.de aber nicht für den BLASC-lient kann es sein das der ne seperate Datenbank hat in der dann nicht geändert wird?



Nein - Enthält das Passwort spezielle Zeichen?


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2009)

DasKonsortium schrieb:


> 1. Addonupdates
> 2. Wer kann was herstellen (blascrafter)
> 3. Welche Mats benötigt man zu welchem Handwerk (blascrafter)
> 4. Charakteruploads auf Buffed.de



1. Passieren doch
2. 3. Kommt schon bald wieder =) Mit mehr Features
4. Zu wenig Angaben - Schon den manuellen Upload versucht? Kommt da ein Fehler? Was passiert beim automatischen Update? Kommt ein Fehler? Sind die Chars in BLASC noch abgehakt? Ist das Add-on BLASCProfiler auf dem neuesten Stand bei dir (Version 2.9.0)? Ist das Add-on BLASCProfiler für die entsprechenden Chars noch aktiviert? 


Ohne solche Angaben wie in Punkt 4 ist jede Anfrage wie ein "Hallo, ich habe ein Problem" - damit kann man nichts anfangen.


----------



## Slade (18. Januar 2009)

habe das problem auch

aktuelle version, chars sind "aktiviert"
manueller upload funktioniert scheinbar - aber kein char zugeordnet

name: eldran (n811 hunter proudmoore)

an was kann das liegen?


/edit

hat sich erledigt, char sichtbar


----------



## *Graciâ* (23. Januar 2009)

Nun ja ... 

wie ich sehe haben noch viel mehr die gleichen Probleme - und das 
nun mal nicht erst seit gestern.

Ich habe es mittlerweile recht einfach gelöst - deinstalliert und schon ist 
Ruhe.
Ich denke gerne an die Zeit zurück als BLASC nicht nur drauf stand sondern
auch drinne war. Da hat man sich gekümmert, bugs behoben und ja!!!
auch sinnvolle Wünsche der User gebaut.

zB: Seit mehr als 2 Jahren besteht die Anfrage an Buffed eine Liste der 
noch nicht gelernten Rezepte zu bauen.
Ich weiss nicht wie oft ich Fehler in der Rezeptdatenbank gemeldet habe -
die waren bis zuletzt immer noch drinne.

Ich mache hier keinem Supporter persönlich einen Vorwurf ... aber irgendwie
habt ihr den Blick für das wesenliche verloren - WIR User freuen und über
jede sinnvolle Funktion - aber sie soll dann halt auf funktionieren und nicht einen 
solchen Krampf darstellen. 
In diesem Sinne ziehe ich zur Konkurrenz wo die einfach und Übersichtlich
gestallteten Seiten mir nicht meine Zeit rauben! :-)

Euch alles Gute 
Graciâ


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2009)

*Graciâ* schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne ziehe ich zur Konkurrenz wo die einfach und Übersichtlich
> gestallteten Seiten mir nicht meine Zeit rauben! :-)



Sehr Schade - aber wenn du kein Feedback auf Rückfragen gibst, kann man auch nix machen. Die Kristallkugel ist leider verschollen.



> zB: Seit mehr als 2 Jahren besteht die Anfrage an Buffed eine Liste der
> noch nicht gelernten Rezepte zu bauen.



Das war mit dem neuen Datenbanksystem drin.


----------



## Pelegorn (27. Januar 2009)

Einer meiner Twinks ist einem verkehrten Account zugeordnet

es ist Ryoga auf Perenolde

eigendlich gehört er zu dem User Pelegorn und nicht Nonmortem

Könnt ihr das bitte mal fixen?


----------



## Selene2312 (4. Februar 2009)

Hi, ich hab ein ähnliches (wenn nicht sogaar das gleiche) Problem wie anfangs geschildert. In meiner mybuffed-Seite erscheint ein Char nicht und zwar meine Hexe (Mallalai - Baelgun). Wenn ich die Suchfunktion nutze, wird mir der Char auf einem anderen Profil angezeigt.... kann das irgendwie geändert werden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schönen Gruß

Selene2312


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

Selene2312 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab ein ähnliches (wenn nicht sogaar das gleiche) Problem wie anfangs geschildert. In meiner mybuffed-Seite erscheint ein Char nicht und zwar meine Hexe (Mallalai - Baelgun). Wenn ich die Suchfunktion nutze, wird mir der Char auf einem anderen Profil angezeigt....



Sowas passiert nicht ausversehen. Es gibt drei Gründe für falsche Zuordnungn.

1. Ihr habt vergessen, dass der Account mal Euch gehört hat.
2. Das ist der Account eines Kumpels/Verwanden/Bekannten, bei dem Ihr mal bei aktivem BLASC Euch mit Eurem WoW-Account eingeloggt habt, bevor Ihr einen eigenen buffed-Account hattet.
3. Der Charname wurde vorher von dem Profil-Besitzer auf Eurem Realm belegt. 

Für eine Anpassung, bitte eine Mail an support@buffed.de - wir können die Zuordnungen dann aufheben und beim nächsten Upload gehört der Char dem richtigen Besitzer. Entweder dir oder dem anderen Profil. :-)

Gebt dabei bitte undebingt CHARNAMEN UND REALMNAMEN an oder gleich den Link zum Char. Wir haben leider ab und zu Anfragen, die nur aus "Mein Char ist falsch zugeordnet" oder "Kann mich nicht einloggen" ohne jegliche Angaben von Charnamen oder Accoutnnamen bestehen - die Kristallkugel ist leider kaputt. ;-)


----------



## Gortil (9. Februar 2009)

*Graciâ* schrieb:


> Huhu ...
> 
> das Problem existiert wohl schon länger, alle Chars sind da nur der Main
> fehlt auf der "mybuffed" Seite ...
> ...





Same Here:
*Character "Postmortema" Server Alexstraza bitte zum Account "Gortil" zuordnen*


----------



## Ocian (9. Februar 2009)

hast du schon den manuellen Upload probiert?
Dieser kann das Zuordnungsproblem in den meisten Fällen lösen.

Den manuellen Upload findest du hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload


----------

